# αυτο το κλείσιμο



## GreekNewbie

Dear All

I'm looking for some help in translation of the term "αυτο το κλείσιμο". Of course, I tried browsing Internet and used Google translate, but I don't trust these damn robots.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Perseas

Hello,
κλείσιμο has various meanings. Your phrase refers to what?
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


----------



## GreekNewbie

Originally, I didn't want to reveal my intentions (in order to receive an objective response). But, let's give it a try...

Do you think that "αυτο το κλείσιμο" would work for "self-closing"?

BTW, thanks for your interest Perseas.


----------



## Perseas

No, maybe "this closing".
I wish you good luck!


----------



## GreekNewbie

How would you translate "self-closing" more accurately?
Is there an Greek adjective that could describe "something that is closing itself"?


----------



## Perseas

There is this adjective:
αυτοκλειόμενος - masc.
αυτοκλειόμενη - fem.
αυτοκλειόμενο - neut.

But I don't know if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## ireney

Hello GreekNewbie, can you give us some context? As in, where is this phrase used or to be used?


----------



## GreekNewbie

Perseas said:


> There is this adjective:
> αυτοκλειόμενος - masc.
> αυτοκλειόμενη - fem.
> αυτοκλειόμενο - neut.
> 
> But I don't know if this is what you are looking for.


Really? You really need to decline adjectives with respect to different kinds of noun? Wow...

Anyway, Thanks ireney for your interest. Could you try to translate "self-closing cell"?
(cell - the biological definition of basic living unit with nucleus and other organelles, surrounded with membrane)

Many thanks for your efforts.


----------



## ireney

Hmmm, I'm not familiar with that term. It could be "αυτοκλειόμενο κύτταρο" but if it is indeed a term, there is always the possibility of a different official term in Greek.


----------



## Αγγελος

GreekNewbie said:


> Really? You really need to decline adjectives with respect to different kinds of noun? Wow...



Of course you do -- same as in French, Spanish, German, Russian, Hebrew... English is rather exceptional among European languages in having no grammatical gender and keeping its adjectives invariable.


----------

